# Car Amps



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm trying to decide which is better: running a 300w 4ch and a 500w mono for the sub, or just run a 5ch amp for the whole system? Plan on infinity 6012 and 6010's with 12" JL sub in trunk? Any ideas or comment appeciated! Maybe running all JL equipment but like the infiniy's!


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

GTODAVE05 said:


> I'm trying to decide which is better: running a 300w 4ch and a 500w mono for the sub, or just run a 5ch amp for the whole system? Plan on infinity 6012 and 6010's with 12" JL sub in trunk? Any ideas or comment appeciated! Maybe running all JL equipment but like the infiniy's!



I did a 4 channel 850watt Kicker amp with 2 sets of Polk Momo component speakers and a 750w Kicker mono amp with a 10" Kicker sub. 

I would run 2 sets of components. You are running nice equipment in your car.
You will be very pleased with the outcome. Run 2 seperate amps though.


----------

